# Made my first hollow form



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Made this from a section of Popcorn tree that was in my back yard. I built a Jamieson rig to do the hollowing. Vase sits about 5.5" tall and is finished with wipe on Poly.
I definitely want to make more hollow forms now.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Never heard of popcorn tree but that is purty


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

sure looks cool.


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> Never heard of popcorn tree but that is purty


I lifted this from Wikipedia. Popcorn trees kind of suck. I got tired of this one dropping small limbs.


> Triadica sebifera, also known as Sapium sebiferum, is commonly known as the Chinese tallow tree, Florida aspen, chicken tree, gray popcorn tree,[1] and candleberry tree.[2] The tree is native to eastern Asia, and is most commonly associated with eastern China, Taiwan, and Japan. In these regions, the waxy coating of the seeds is used for candle and soap making, and the leaves are used as herbal medicine to treat boils. The plant sap and leaves are reputed to be toxic, and decaying leaves from the plant are toxic to other species of plant. The specific epithets sebifera and sebiferum mean "wax-bearing" and refer to the vegetable tallow that coats the seeds.
> It is useful in the production of biodiesel because it is the third most productive vegetable oil producing crop in the world, after algae and oil palm. This species is considered to be a noxious invader in parts of the southern U.S.


In my garden I have to till more for small popcorn trees than I do weeds and grass. They will take over.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautifully Done an yes it can get addictive :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is GOOD looking!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations -- that's a beautiful vase, and a great way to convert a nuisance tree into something you can enjoy.


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

Holy crap. Popcorn grows on trees now? These are awesome times we live in.

Nice job btw. I have no idea what kind of tree a popcorn tree is, but it almost looks like it could be some type of burl to me.

Just looked it up and apparently this type of tree can be found around where I am right now, which is where I grew up. Interesting.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Be careful using that kind of wood! 
It usually doesn't spinning well and does have an irritating smell/odor.
Dave H


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

cuerodoc said:


> Be careful using that kind of wood!
> It usually doesn't spinning well and does have an irritating smell/odor.
> Dave H


Spinning was no problem. It's not the best smell and I did have to go to the doctor for an acute sinus infection because of it. Now I just wear my mask when turning it and take a shower afterwards.


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

And I made this tiny vase from cedar this week. It's just under 5".


----------



## rbhicks (May 20, 2012)

Wow, beautiful work!


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

Well even tho you kinda classify it as weed wood, you certainly made an attractive bowl.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice form on both of those. I don't know popcorn wood but I sure like that piece.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

We had "china berry" trees all over the yard when i was a kid. They grow quick, and topple pretty easy. We had fun having china berry fights. This reminded me of that. Nice looking piece.


----------



## Walleye977 (May 31, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Both bowls look fantastic. Like more the first one, has pretty wild grain patterns and colors. Popcorn tree surely is very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

I turned more popcorn. Vase is 8" tall and 4.5" around at it's widest part.


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

How long does it take you to turn one?


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome looking. What tools did you use for the inside?


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

NetDoc, I spread my time out with this one due to working a lot of overtime for the last month. I really couldn't give you time frame.

Kelsky, I made a Jamieson rig with cutters from old spade bits. Works like a champ.


----------

